# SOCOM - Anybody here play it?



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

As the title really guys, any play this on here at all?

Dan


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Used to play SOCOM 3 on the PS2 with the headset, mic and everything. Thought I was the b*llocks :lol:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not changed much to be honest, just been updated for PS3 - even most of the maps are the same!!

Was trying to make a detailing world clan or something cause bored with it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Use to play it on the PSP, use to drive me and few mates nutz. Rooms full of gobby 14yr olds getting their pants in a twist when nothing went right.

Good larf though, good game.


----------

